# Suche Handy(ohne Vertrag) für unter 200€



## ger_cornholio (1. August 2009)

*Suche Handy(ohne Vertrag) für unter 200€*

Hallo zusammen,

Wie gesagt brauch ich ein recht Preisgünstiges Handy für meine 1&1 SIM-Karte, weil mein altes den geist aufgegeben hat. Ich hatte mein gesamtes Leben immer nur alte Handys von meinem Vater, weshalb ich mich mit den Dingern eigentlich überhauptnicht auskenne.
Es wäre also extrem nett, wenn ihr mir da ein wenig unter die Arme greifen könntet.

Ich liste einfach mal Features auf, die ich gerne hätte und welche ich nicht brauche.

Was ich gerne hätte:


Gute mp3 Unterstützung, damit ich auf dem Weg zur Uni und beim Zugfahren Musik hören kann und dann entlich den uralten batteriebetriebenen Trekstor einmotten kann.
Grosser interner Speicher(>2Gb) oder Speicherkartenslot.
Einigermaßen gute Akkulaufzeit(Muss nicht unglaublich sein, ich bin nur "Uralthandy mit immer leerem Akku" geschädigt)
Klinkenanschluss(entweder direkt am Handy oder an einem Adapter).
Eine gute Kalenderfunktion wäre auch gut, weil ich mich eher zu den vergesslichen Menschen zähle.
Syncronisierung mit dem Computer(am Besten nicht Outlook, welches ich nicht besitze).
Was ich nicht brauche:


Anfängerfreudliche Bedienung(Ich habs lieber kompliziert und dafür mächtig).
Gute Kamera(Für mehr, als mal nen schnellen Schnappschuss brauch ich die nicht) ergo kein Blitz,Opt. Zoom, etc..
Schnelles Internet oder WLAN.
Guten Lautsprecher(Ich hab nicht vor laut Musik damit zu hören).
Spiele
Was ich nicht will:


Slider- oder Klapphandy.

Gut das sollte alles sein 

Ich hab auch mal mit den günstigen Touch-Handys, wie LG Cookie oder Samsung Star geliebäugelt, da mich so ein Touchbildschirm schon reizen würde. Vor Allem die Möglichkeit auf einer vollen QWERTZ Tastatur SMS zu schreiben, mal in der Uni ne PDF anzuschauen oder die besseren Oranizer zu nutzen wäre was.
Was mich aber von dem Kauf abhält sind die eher mageren Akkulaufzeiten dieser Handys. Nun habe ich mir dazu überlegt, dass ich das Ding Zuhause einfach immer direkt ans USB Kabel stecke, oder schädigt das den Akku zu sehr, wenn ich ihn nicht immer von 0 auf 100% auflade?

Danke im Vorraus,

Tilman


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Handy(ohne Vertrag) für unter 200€*

die nokia music xpress sind da sehr gut, und die haben auch ne "normale" buchse für kopfhörer, also ohne irgendwelche adapter.

die w-handys von sony sind ebenfalls gut.


aber gute lautsprecher? das hört sich doch immer ******** an, so ein handy is einfach zu klein für nen guten sound. ich versteh auch nicht, wieso manche leute mit dem handy in der handmusikhörend durch die gegend laufen (und damit dazu noch andere leute nerven  ) anstatt sich für 15-20€ kopfhörer zu kaufen ^^


----------



## MaN!aC (1. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Handy(ohne Vertrag) für unter 200€*



Herbboy schrieb:


> aber gute lautsprecher? das hört sich doch immer ******** an, so ein handy is einfach zu klein für nen guten sound. ich versteh auch nicht, wieso manche leute mit dem handy in der handmusikhörend durch die gegend laufen (und damit dazu noch andere leute nerven  ) anstatt sich für 15-20€ kopfhörer zu kaufen ^^



Gehört zu den Dingen die er nicht braucht


----------



## ger_cornholio (1. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Handy(ohne Vertrag) für unter 200€*

Deswegen hab ich "gute Lautsprecher" in die "Was ich nicht brauche" Rubrik geschieben^^

Aber die nokia xpress music sehen ja schon sehr gut aus. Vor allem das 5310er für 130 euro.

edit: ich hab mir jetzt das Nokia geholt. Das war die vernünfsigste Lösung


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (1. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Handy(ohne Vertrag) für unter 200€*

naja ich hätte hier noch nen nokia n95 hier wenn du vlt doch interesse hast sag bescheid

preißlich geht da bestimmt noch was musst halt sagen was du für so ein handy maximal ausgeben würdest 

mfg ultimo


----------



## ger_cornholio (2. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Handy(ohne Vertrag) für unter 200€*

extrem cooles handy, soviel möchte ich aber nicht für ein handy ausgeben.
Viel Glück noch beim Verkaufen

ciao


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Handy(ohne Vertrag) für unter 200€*

welches haste jetzt geholt? das 5310?


ps: hatte die überschrift überlesen mit "nicht brauche" ^^


----------



## random20 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Handy(ohne Vertrag) für unter 200€*

Hey leute
 braucht wer von euch ein preisgünstige handy im top-zustand ich hätte da ein Sony Ericsson k750i!!

ich würde es um ca. 40€ verkaufen ....natürlich mit dem genzen zubehör (orginal)

mfg


----------



## Micardware (26. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Handy(ohne Vertrag) für unter 200€*

Biete auch ein Handy an, kein Simlock, gut erhalten, es ist das Samsung f480 Touchscreenhandy. Siehe mein dazugehöriger Thread im der Forumskategorie "Verkäufe".


----------



## martin-albrecht (27. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Handy(ohne Vertrag) für unter 200€*

nimm das nokia 5800 xm und dann hast du n handy mit wlan touchscreen und nem preis von knapp über 200 €


----------



## Micardware (27. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Handy(ohne Vertrag) für unter 200€*



Micardware schrieb:


> Biete auch ein Handy an, kein Simlock, gut erhalten, es ist das Samsung f480 Touchscreenhandy. Siehe mein dazugehöriger Thread im der Forumskategorie "Verkäufe".



 nun 10% günstiger... falls Interesse besteht siehe Zitat.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (27. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Handy(ohne Vertrag) für unter 200€*



martin-albrecht schrieb:


> nimm das nokia 5800 xm und dann hast du n handy mit wlan touchscreen und nem preis von knapp über 200 €




Würde ich auch sagen , ein sehr gutes Handy zu einem fairen Preis !

Habs selber und bin komplett damit zufrieden 

Mfg Miicha


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (10. September 2009)

*AW: Suche Handy(ohne Vertrag) für unter 200€*

Habe ein Nokia 6500Slide mit Garantie in guten Zustand für 100€ im Angebot


----------

